# MCS hit and SV was the result....



## Bytor (Sep 22, 2021)

Well, I finally took the plunge and bought an Inkbird.  This model looked to be pretty good and has some decent power behind it.  I figure if it's like some of my other Inkbird stuff, it should be good.  The packaging of the unit was very sturdy and easy to figure out.  I like the fact that I can use either the unit, or the app to control it.  Once I got it I set it up at 150F and also put in a temp probe to double check the accuracy and it was spot on.  The unit is pretty big, I'm not sure how it compares size-wise to others out there, but for $85 I figured I couldn't go wrong.

























I had my DOT running opposite of it just to be sure all was well, since this is my first SV.  Spot on the whole time.

So, the first cook with this was three chicken breasts.  I've done a bunch of reading on these both here and other places and went with 148F for 3 hours.  Afterwards, I dried them off, I just used SPOG to the bag before their bath, and tossed onto a screaming hot flat top for some sear.






The next time, I will toss on my grill for a little more searing.  I didn't want to go overboard in the sear, but they could have used a little more.  However, these were some of the most tender and juiciest breasts I have had.  Texture was melt in your mouth without being mushy or stringy.






I will have to get a bigger container, if I will be cooking larger portions, as it was a little tight in the pot.  I have a chuckie in the fridge that I think will be the next cook with this.

Sorry for all of the photos, just wanted to share the addiction...

Cheers!


----------



## mosparky (Sep 22, 2021)

Congrats on the new toy. I love my Inkbird SV.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 22, 2021)

SV makes darn good chicken amongst other goodies. Container from Menards, works well. Suggest putting on cutting board or other insulated pad on counter. Lid is good idea also for longer times to curb evaporation.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Q


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 22, 2021)

Welcome to the world of Sous Vide! Lots of possibilities.
Yes you're going to end up wanting  a bigger "pot"


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 22, 2021)

You're gonna like that . I have 2 anova's and use them both at times .


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 22, 2021)

Congrats on a very good purchase. Don't forget to try a steak in it as well I usually do 2-2.5 hours at 130 for around 1 1/4" thick Porterhouses then do the sear


----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 23, 2021)

Bytor said:


> Well, I finally took the plunge and bought an Inkbird.  This model looked to be pretty good and has some decent power behind it.  I figure if it's like some of my other Inkbird stuff, it should be good.  The packaging of the unit was very sturdy and easy to figure out.  I like the fact that I can use either the unit, or the app to control it.  Once I got it I set it up at 150F and also put in a temp probe to double check the accuracy and it was spot on.  The unit is pretty big, I'm not sure how it compares size-wise to others out there, but for $85 I figured I couldn't go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the new toy.  I love my IBBQ-4T


----------



## sandyut (Sep 23, 2021)

I picked up one of these on Amazon and also bought the neoprene insulation sleeve.

I have the older version of the Inkbird SV.  LOVE IT!  enjoy the fun.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Sep 23, 2021)

Love the post and the pictures.  I picked mine up under the last promotion and have never looked back. Constantly find new ways to use it for the wife and I and at a friends restaurant.
John


----------

